# Thankyou but its not needed any more



## MrsCrabsticke

thanks so much for all the well wishes have been to the doctor, it turnes out i have a bad infection in my uterus and very high white cell count in my urine - so lost story short turns out i am not pregnant.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xx


----------



## lauraloo24

Congrats hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## princessjulia

well done huni im so pleased for you i wish you a very happy 9mths


----------



## Wolfie

Congratulations! :)


----------



## MommyMika

Congratulations! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## clairelou88

congratulations :)


----------



## babydust1

congratulations hun, i wish you all the best for the 9 months :) xx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## Scamp

Massive congrats hun :hugs:
I hope you have a h&h 9 months
x


----------



## momandpeanut

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## randomxx

congrats have a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## wanabe22

congratulations huni...all the best xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

thanks everyone, i am a little worries as i went to check my cervix and it is really low and as soon as i touched it started bleeding a little. 

so please keep your fingers crossed that this one sticks.


----------



## Lollylou

Congratulations & Best of luck


Lolly x


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations on your :bfp: heres to a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## AC81

Congratulations! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations hun!, Nice to see you back. I have everything crossed you have a h&h 9 months! x


----------



## Shey

Congrats! hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Libra Mariah

Congratulations! I hope everthing goes well and you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## DolceBella

FX for a sticky bean!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Tor

Congratulations, h n h 9 months to you x


----------



## natasja32

Im sorry lovely. Hugs.:hugs:


----------



## princessjulia

oh crabstick r u ok did i read right your pregnant or you are with water infection to boot


----------



## embryo

:hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Aww.. I'm so sorry to read this hun.. :hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

I got a positive preg test then when i went to the doctor she said i had an infection and im not pregnant. 

Got my results back today and i have a pelvic and UTI which are very painfull, so i think the test is just wrong.


----------



## natasja32

MrsCrabsticke said:


> I got a positive preg test then when i went to the doctor she said i had an infection and im not pregnant.
> 
> Got my results back today and i have a pelvic and UTI which are very painfull, so i think the test is just wrong.

Have you tested again since then to make sure the test is def wrong lovely?:shrug:


----------



## princessjulia

oh sweetheart we are all here for you i bet its left you confused i wish you all best just remember we are all here for you no matter what outcome i hope your feeling beta real soon bless ya x


----------



## Scamp

So sorry hun :hugs:
x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

natasja32 said:


> MrsCrabsticke said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive preg test then when i went to the doctor she said i had an infection and im not pregnant.
> 
> Got my results back today and i have a pelvic and UTI which are very painfull, so i think the test is just wrong.
> 
> Have you tested again since then to make sure the test is def wrong lovely?:shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks, i just took another test and the test line is stronger than the control line i am using a frer. I am so confused can a UTI cause a positive test? AF hasn't shown so i don't know what to think right now. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Did the Dr do a blood test to check? If not I'd go back and ask for one
x


----------



## Scamp

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071218182514AAkexXj
Maybe ask to see another Dr hun
x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Scamp said:


> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071218182514AAkexXj
> Maybe ask to see another Dr hun
> x

thank you for your reply, she didn't send bloods she just couched it off. I think i might have to go see another doctor.


----------



## Scamp

I still think it looks good hun, good luck
x


----------



## embryo

GL.Be cautious with the drugs you use for UTI.:thumbup:


----------



## baby05

Sound like you are still pregnant . Get a dr with a brain and have them take care of you. I had to take antibiotics when pregnant they won't hurt the baby . Uti's are pretty common, so try not to worry, but definitely get a new dr!


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## natasja32

MrsCrabsticke said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCrabsticke said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive preg test then when i went to the doctor she said i had an infection and im not pregnant.
> 
> Got my results back today and i have a pelvic and UTI which are very painfull, so i think the test is just wrong.
> 
> Have you tested again since then to make sure the test is def wrong lovely?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, i just took another test and the test line is stronger than the control line i am using a frer. I am so confused can a UTI cause a positive test? AF hasn't shown so i don't know what to think right now. :dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

Oh hunny...your doc sounds like maybe they need to go back and study a little more. :growlmad: I still think your pregnant....ive never heard of a UTI causing a positive on a pregnancy test....:wacko: I hope this is your BFP lovely.....:hugs:


----------



## embryo

I believe its a good news Hun....
Check with your doc-The first line antibiotics used in UTI are certainly deleterious in pregnancy.However a different class of antibiotics are used to treat UTI in pregnant women,the doc should be hence aware of your possible pregnancy.Hence the concern.:flower:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

ok so new test and the line is darker so what does everyone think?

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb468/MrsEcho/Test150111.jpg


----------



## mommy43

looks like a very strong line to me go see another doc hun take the test with u get them to do a blood test n make sure the antibiotics are ok to take as a precaution :hugs:


----------



## mrskTTC

def preg!!! seek out another doctor!!!!!


----------



## LadyGecko

that looks 100% possitve to me i would see another doctor hunni

xxx


----------



## embryo

BFP!Congrats!!


----------



## Scamp

That's a positive hun, congrats.
See another Dr and ask them to do bloods, I would also want to put a complaint in against the other Dr tbh
x


----------



## Rumpskin

It looks like a v.positive test to me :happydance: x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Thanks ladies shall book in on monday


----------



## natasja32

Your doctor is an idiot lovely!! Def BFP! :happydance: Congratulations sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## PugMama22

I hope its good news for you! Keep us updated!!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations, looks like you are definitely pregnant
!


----------



## Scamp

Keep us updated hun, really hope they give you a blood test this time to check
x


----------



## natasja32

Good luck sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

thanks guys, shall keep you updated.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Congrats Chick :) :)
Looks like a BFP to me :)


----------



## LadyGecko

any news hunni??? thinking of you xxx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

update?


----------



## grandbleu

What's going on now??? It's definitely a positive test!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Well ladies guess my doc was right. I started bleeding very heavy today. I guess we are still stuck on the ttc train. Thankyou so much for your help guys.


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

I'm sorry hun.xx


----------



## natasja32

Im so sorry lovely.:hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

i don't know what to think. I am still going to get checked out by the doc. 

Thanks for your lovely support ladies.


----------



## Scamp

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:
x


----------



## embryo

:hugs:
But TBH,I don't think a UTI can produce a false positive BFP.If you don't mind asking,did you get your scan done and what was the HCG level?


----------



## embryo

Just saw your post on Jan 23rd( PAL SUMMER BABIES (winter down south) 2011 ;) - Being updated again!)that you are due on Sep 16th!!
I hope that was just a spotting and you must be fine now.Have a sticky bean hun!Rooting for you!!:thumbup:


----------

